# Nintendo Switch



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo are showing the first glimpse of their next console in a trailer to be released today at 3pm.



Here it is:


----------



## cybershot (Oct 20, 2016)

Amazed there is a lack of comments on this.

I think this guy sums it up pretty well, but doubt i will bother as I got a PS4 and have played on it for about 2 hours in 12 months.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 20, 2016)

Hmm, I'm holding out opinion until I see more games.

I've got a Wii U, which will already play the Mario Kart/Zelda/Splatoon games they showed.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2016)

What a rubbish advert.


----------



## bemused (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a tablet for commuting, if this lets you run apps on it like kindle I'd be very tempted. Nintendo make perfect commuting games.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 20, 2016)

cybershot said:


> Amazed there is a lack of comments on this.
> 
> I think this guy sums it up pretty well, but doubt i will bother as I got a PS4 and have played on it for about 2 hours in 12 months.




There is far too much shouting from the youth of today. Far too much.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 20, 2016)

I've just been seeing sex role jokes on Twitter


----------



## dweller (Oct 20, 2016)

I was wishing that the woman in the ad when she saw her friends outside having drinks would decide to put the game down
 and go and have some device free human interaction.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks ace, but will suffer the same fate as the last Nintendos. Not enough games


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2016)

While more games are generally good Nintendo does have an advantage that it  had a bunch of games  that made a Wii U  worth getting  just for that small catalogue.  I pretty much got it  just on the strength of mario kart.   

But then i do say that cming from a PC gamer background.  I use PC  most triple A and indie stuff.  The Wii U is just there to  run the few games i got for it  like a boss.


----------



## tommers (Oct 21, 2016)

dweller said:


> I was wishing that the woman in the ad when she saw her friends outside having drinks would decide to put the game down
> and go and have some device free human interaction.




Alright grandad.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2016)

My kids are quite keen. They want one each though


----------



## cybershot (Oct 21, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Looks ace, but will suffer the same fate as the last Nintendos. Not enough games



Seems Capcom and Konami are back on board with Ninty, so that can only be a good thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks boring. Do you really need to take your dungeon's and dragons on the plane?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Looks ace, but will suffer the same fate as the last Nintendos. Not enough games


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2016)

cybershot said:


> Seems Capcom and Konami are back on board with Ninty, so that can only be a good thing.



Capcom made loads of dosh on the 3DS with Monster Hunter. They have a new one coming for launch. If it's a proper HD Monster Hunter I can play online and out and abut....could be a system seller for me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2016)

cybershot said:


> Seems Capcom and Konami are back on board with Ninty, so that can only be a good thing.



Well shit we'll have as many pachinko games as we could possibly play then.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 21, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Well shit we'll have as many pachinko games as we could possibly play then.



There's also P.E.S., and that shit looking Metal Gear Solid from Konami


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2016)

I predict this won't be able to connect to the internet without WiFi. And even then not without being in the dock. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2016)

fen_boy said:


> I predict this won't be able to connect to the internet without WiFi. And even then not without being in the dock. I hope I'm wrong.



What do you want?  A co-axial port and support for apple talk?

jokes aside it looks like  the roving unit  has some sort of local communication system.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 21, 2016)

I want mobile internet, not WiFi.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 21, 2016)

I think your gonna have to go with a hot spot on your phone then.  

while i could imagine mobile internet would be an interesting addition I can imagine why gaming devices don't bother with it.  same as  most laptops too.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 22, 2016)

Ok this made me chuckle


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2016)

Very slick advert, clearly going for the male millennial segment.

Looks interesting but if it's less powerful than the current gen it'll be another Nintendo reshash of their IPs.

There's also a BIG question about battery life for the screen. And third party support (a bunch of logos on a screen means nothing, I want to see a launch game list).

Nintendo aren't back, they've just caught enough attention to allow them time to show they might be.


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 8, 2016)

Looks pretty cool...



...but not as cool as this!


----------



## moon (Dec 14, 2016)

I really like the look of the Switch but I read that the processor is very under powered and will not be able to play many games on it except those specifically repurposed/made for handheld. (I guess this is obvious though)
Publishers/developers will only do that if there is a high enough demand.. chicken and egg.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 14, 2016)

moon said:


> I really like the look of the Switch but I read that the processor is very under powered and will not be able to play many games on it except those specifically repurposed/made for handheld. (I guess this is obvious though)
> Publishers/developers will only do that if there is a high enough demand.. chicken and egg.



I've read that it's somewhere inbetween the Xbox One and the PS4, so porting should not be an issue. Nobody really knows though.

I'm getting one, the Nintendo games will look incredible, that is guaranteed.


----------



## moon (Dec 14, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> I've read that it's somewhere inbetween the Xbox One and the PS4, so porting should not be an issue. Nobody really knows though.
> 
> I'm getting one, the Nintendo games will look incredible, that is guaranteed.


No way.... sec, I'll find the text that says its underpowered....


----------



## moon (Dec 14, 2016)

ok... sooo... :/...maybe...
'It’s core hardware is a modified nVidia Tegra chip, which leads me to believe that it _*probably*_ isn’t going to be as powerful in terms of hardware as the current generation, and certainly won’t be as powerful as the upgraded versions (PS4 Pro, XBox One S)'

From a blog that Vintage Paw recommended called 'Ask a Game Dev'

But say it is as powerful.. I don't see any fans on that Switch to cool the processor etc...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 14, 2016)

moon said:


> ok... sooo... :/...maybe...
> 'It’s core hardware is a modified nVidia Tegra chip, which leads me to believe that it _*probably*_ isn’t going to be as powerful in terms of hardware as the current generation, and certainly won’t be as powerful as the upgraded versions (PS4 Pro, XBox One S)'
> 
> From a blog that Vintage Paw recommended called 'Ask a Game Dev'



It's all guesswork.

"Whatever the case, though, it seems the raw power will be somewhere between 1TFLOP and 1.5TFLOPs. That figure puts it in range of the Xbox One, which quoted 1.31TFLOPs, and behind the PlayStation 4, which quoted 1.84TFLOPs."


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 14, 2016)

We'll know more in January when they have another announcement. I'm day 1


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 13, 2017)

$299 in the US and £279 in the UK! Releases on the 3rd of March.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 13, 2017)

The controllers include A, B, X, Y buttons, as well as L and R buttons and a Home button. (Attachable wrist straps add more prominent L and R buttons.) Each controller has an analog stick that also functions as a button. A new, square “capture” button can be used to capture screenshots of gameplay which you can share on social media. In the future, you’ll be able to use this to capture video footage too, according to Nintendo.

Both Joy-Con controllers include accelerometers, gyrosensors, and an “HD rumble system” that adds new levels of sensitivity to motion-based gameplay. The R controller also has a motion-IR camera that can sense the shape, motion, and distance of objects in front of it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 13, 2017)

Nintendo Switch (Grey): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2017)

Pre-ordered.

Xenoblade 2! Can't wait for this, as Xenoblade Chronicles is the best RPG I've ever played.

Mario Odyssey loos absolutely incredible too!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2017)

£279 tho... 

If the tablet it decent it will be worth it I supposedly


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> £279 tho...
> 
> If the tablet it decent it will be worth it I supposedly



Yes, but...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2017)

This though...looks sooooooo good!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2017)

Grand Theft Mario


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks shite, what am I missing?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2017)

joy perhaps ?


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2017)

Oh look the master innovators Nintendo are releasing a Mario game. [emoji14]

Nah,  I'm well up for it.  It looks cool as.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 13, 2017)

the more I'm reading about it the more I'm getting tempted


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm in day one.

People spend more than this on a tablet they use for checking Facebook, playing Clash of Clans, and moaning on Urban 75 

"Looks shite" doesn't it, absolute shit this, might cancel my pre-order...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 13, 2017)

Currently unavailable. 
We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.

on amazon ^


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 13, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Currently unavailable.
> We don't know when or if this item will be back in stock.
> 
> on amazon ^


Some on the Nintendo web site right now. When you click pre-order it adds it to your basket, just tried it...

This is the link I had in an email

Nintendo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2017)

Pricey but interesting. This piece sums up my thoughts neatly: Switch clicks in the hands, but on paper, it's in trouble


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 14, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> £279 tho...
> 
> If the tablet it decent it will be worth it I supposedly



Yup that's too expensive for a handheld console (this isn't a home console) which is weaker than current gen and bereft of launch titles...(two remakes and a weird Mario game, really??).


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 14, 2017)

NinEverything


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 14, 2017)

It's worth the price for Zelda alone.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 14, 2017)

An Grand Theft Mario


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 14, 2017)

Releasing consoles in 2017 that only have 720p resolution =


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2017)

cypher79 said:


> Releasing consoles in 2017 that only have 720p resolution =



That's in handheld mode, on a 6" screen.

Docked it does 1080p.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2017)

Every hands-on is praising that screen. No issues there. In fact, being 720p probably what allows up to 6 hours of gameplay.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 14, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> That's in handheld mode, on a 6" screen.
> 
> Docked it does 1080p.



Cool, that's not so bad then.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2017)

Am preordering plus Breath of the Wild. Luckily it's the foal's birthday in March


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 14, 2017)

as a member of the master race I will not be buying this but I am once again reminded how mario can sell a whole console to me by himself. N64, Gameboy, SNES. All about the mario  Sonics ok, but he's never had my real love


----------



## NoXion (Jan 14, 2017)

I've never been impressed with Nintendo's hardware offerings, they've always struck me as being underpowered compared to rival offerings in the same generation, or in the case of the Wii and this thing, gimmicky as all fuck.

However on the software side of things Nintendo seem to know what they're doing gameplay-wise, or at least they used to.


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup that's too expensive for a handheld console (this isn't a home console) which is weaker than current gen and bereft of launch titles...(two remakes and a weird Mario game, really??).



Why isn't it a home console?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2017)

tommers said:


> Why isn't it a home console?



It's clearly a portable console you can use at home not a home console.


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Every hands-on is praising that screen. No issues there. In fact, being 720p probably what allows up to 6 hours of gameplay.



Up to six hours isn't real world use. I'd bet food money it'll be more like 2-4.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2017)

cypher79 said:


> Releasing consoles in 2017 that only have 720p resolution =



Yep especially as it's a portable so will be compared to phones and tablets where most have better screens...


.


----------



## cypher79 (Jan 15, 2017)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Up to six hours isn't real world use. I'd bet food money it'll be more like 2-4.



I would imagine it's only 6 hours for watching films and browsing the net, no way would you get 6 hours for gaming.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 23, 2017)

I get 6 hours of gaming out of my ipad with the brightness turned down.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 3, 2017)

I haven't really been following the build up to release but as it's launch day I thought I'd find out a bit more... 

Looks good but there don't seem to be any games...  Think I'll sit out for a bit


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> I haven't really been following the build up to release but as it's launch day I thought I'd find out a bit more...
> 
> Looks good but there don't seem to be any games...  Think I'll sit out for a bit



Well there is The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, which is being lauded as the best video game of all time.

Snipperclips looks like fun too.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 3, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Well there is The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, which is being lauded as the best video game of all time.
> 
> Snipperclips looks like fun too.


Yeah, Zelda looks great but my wife hates Zelda games so isn't going to help convince her that we need a switch and the list of other games announced looks pretty slim to me


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 3, 2017)

Wii U was the same... nothing decent for ages or still....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Wii U was the same... nothing decent for ages or still....



What do you mean 'still'. There are some absolutely incredible games on the Wii U. I am glad I bought one just for Super Mario 3D World, Splatoon, Mario Kart, and Super Smash, and Mario Maker.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 3, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> What do you mean 'still'. There are some absolutely incredible games on the Wii U. I am glad I bought one just for Super Mario 3D World, Splatoon, Mario Kart, and Super Smash, and Mario Maker.



Some... sold mine last year, had it on release day and hardly played it, don't get me wrong there is some great games, just not enough games is there.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2017)

My Switch has gone back to the sorting office while Breath of the Wild has been delivered


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2017)

I've used one at work.  I really want it now.

Like really.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2017)

So the Switch and the game are the foal's birthday present. His birthday is in 10 days. Do we open it early?


----------



## tommers (Mar 3, 2017)

trashpony said:


> So the Switch and the game are the foal's birthday present. His birthday is in 10 days. Do we open it early?


Deep down in your heart you know the answer to that.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2017)

tommers said:


> Deep down in your heart you know the answer to that.


Oh totally! I was just seeking external validation  

My sister (who is currently playing the game as she stayed in ALL DAY waiting for the postman and has moved a mini fridge into her living room to minimise interruptions  ) was banging on about the importance of delayed gratification on the phone earlier. So I was worried I was being a bad parent.

I'm a bad parent for buying my kid a birthday present which is actually something I want for myself.


----------



## green.tea (Mar 5, 2017)

Half my friends are posting about Breath of the Wild on facebook, posting pictures of their shiny new Nintendo switches. But I can't afford one.


----------



## Cid (Mar 5, 2017)

trashpony said:


> So the Switch and the game are the foal's birthday present. His birthday is in 10 days. Do we open it early?



You open it early. Then carefully put it back in its box. You can't give him his main present earlier.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Mar 5, 2017)

£60 per game is fucking steep.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 5, 2017)

Cid said:


> You open it early. Then carefully put it back in its box. You can't give him his main present earlier.


Too late 

 Breath of the Wild is worth every penny of the £50 I paid for it. It's awesome


----------



## tommers (Mar 6, 2017)

I've made the classic mistake of thinking that I would leave it and then wanting it as soon as it came out.

Now cannot get it anywhere.

My local Asda said it was 0p if I collected it, which was tempting, but I dithered and now it is out of stock. 

It's so gadgety.  Swoon.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 6, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> £60 per game is fucking steep.



The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild (Nintendo Switch): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe (Nintendo Switch): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
Splatoon 2 (Nintendo Switch): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
ARMS (Nintendo Switch): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
LEGO City Undercover (Nintendo Switch): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## chriswill (Mar 7, 2017)

I love mine. 

Having great fun with the kids on 4 player bomberman and my commute is much more fun with zelda to keep me occupied. 

I spend most of the time handheld and as a portable device it really is awesome.


----------



## tommers (Mar 11, 2017)

Got one. Spent all afternoon trying to get zelda but no luck so downloading it with a code off cdkeys. 

7 year old is quite excited.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 11, 2017)

My friend code is SW-1766-0594-3306 if anyone wants to play


----------



## emanymton (Mar 11, 2017)

I might get one if these when they start turning up second hand and a bit cheaper.

Mobile Skyrim.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 11, 2017)

chriswill said:


> My friend code is SW-1766-0594-3306 if anyone wants to play


What does this mean?


----------



## chriswill (Mar 12, 2017)

trashpony said:


> What does this mean?


You can add people as friends to play online with. Nintendo have always used a code which is available from your profile screen. 

Then, when Mario kart comes out you can get owned by me


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 12, 2017)

The Nintendo Switch already hacked through a known vulnerability? - Wololo.net


----------



## emanymton (Mar 19, 2017)

So I am still tempted by one of these.

Just to check, this doesn't cone with any preloaded games does it? 

Also I now you can buy games to download are these any cheaper? Or are they likely to come down in price quicker?

I can almost justify the cost of the console, but £68 for a game as well! Fuck that.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2017)

emanymton said:


> So I am still tempted by one of these.
> 
> Just to check, this doesn't cone with any preloaded games does it?
> 
> ...


It comes with no games. I was unable to find zelda in a shop as they'd all sold out. Argos are selling it for about 45 quid I think. 

I ended up downloading it. 55 quid from cdkeys. 60 from the Nintendo shop. 

We are playing it now and we spent about half an hour last night talking about what each different member of the family had found in their game. "have you seen the dragon?" "What?!?"


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2017)

Just taunted the 7 year old about finding a bandana that makes climbing easier.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 19, 2017)

tommers said:


> It comes with no games. I was unable to find zelda in a shop as they'd all sold out. Argos are selling it for about 45 quid I think.
> 
> I ended up downloading it. 55 quid from cdkeys. 60 from the Nintendo shop.
> 
> We are playing it now and we spent about half an hour last night talking about what each different member of the family had found in their game. "have you seen the dragon?" "What?!?"


£54 when I checked Argos, still seems to be the cheapest place. Hell of a lot of mobey on top of the console.


----------



## tommers (Mar 19, 2017)

emanymton said:


> £54 when I checked Argos, still seems to be the cheapest place. Hell of a lot of mobey on top of the console.


Yeah we were just moaning that it doesn't come with a Wii sports type thing. Zelda is great but something that showed the different capabilities would be good and something that came free with it if you didn't fancy spending 55 quid. 

There are games you can download in the eshop as well if you didn't fancy laying out straight away. Personally zelda is well worth it, and lots of console  games are that price these days.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 19, 2017)

tommers said:


> Yeah we were just moaning that it doesn't come with a Wii sports type thing. Zelda is great but something that showed the different capabilities would be good and something that came free with it if you didn't fancy spending 55 quid.
> 
> There are games you can download in the eshop as well if you didn't fancy laying out straight away. Personally zelda is well worth it, and lots of console  games are that price these days.


I used to buying PC games for a PC that can only handle games a couple of years old.

I paid £3 for Skryim and all 3 expansions.


----------



## trashpony (Mar 19, 2017)

tommers said:


> Just taunted the 7 year old about finding a bandana that makes climbing easier.


You can get boots and gear 

And I have earrings that up my defence


----------



## emanymton (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok so I broke and bought* one along with the Zelda game. It better be bloddy good.


*Why did it have to come out the same time as I my anual bonus, which was bigger than normal.


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2017)

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe arrived today. Been playing split screen with the 7 year old. Just like old times except I can speak coherently and I'm not as hungry.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 28, 2017)

I have ordered it too despite already owning the wii u version.


----------



## strung out (Apr 29, 2017)

We've just got a copy too (also had the WiiU version) - looking forward to having a blast over the bank holiday!


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2017)

I didn't have a Wii u so no idea if it's much different but it's very good.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 29, 2017)

Switch Get!


----------



## trashpony (May 4, 2017)

I'm going to get it for half term. We're still having fun with Breath of the Wild, even though we finished the game weeks ago


----------



## nick (Jun 7, 2017)

So finally grabbed a switch off Amazon over the weekend.  Settled down to start Breath of the Wild last night and was playing like even more of a muppet than usual.
This time I suspect it isn't my usual incompetence, but evidence of the "left joy-con desync issue". Bit surprise as I read that they had fixed this pretty quickly after launch - perhaps my new console has been wandering the Oceans in a container ship for the last 2 months?

Anyone else experienced this problem?
If so, how easily did you resolve it?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2017)

nick said:


> So finally grabbed a switch off Amazon over the weekend.  Settled down to start Breath of the Wild last night and was playing like even more of a muppet than usual.
> This time I suspect it isn't my usual incompetence, but evidence of the "left joy-con desync issue". Bit surprise as I read that they had fixed this pretty quickly after launch - perhaps my new console has been wandering the Oceans in a container ship for the last 2 months?
> 
> Anyone else experienced this problem?
> If so, how easily did you resolve it?


If you've had it for such a short time, ring Nintendo up and they should replace it FOC


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2017)

I away quite a lot at the moment and would like to play Zelda. However I have a sneaking suspension there won't be many games come out that I want to play, so quite an expensive route. 

Mind you, I bought a PS4 to play Fallout.


----------



## nick (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah - Mario Kart and Zelda is it for now - with a Mario platformer on the horizon.  Per game the switch is likely to be relatively expensive, but I like being able to use it as a handheld when wife and kids want to watch cooking programmes or such on the main TV.

I wonder how long Nintendo would take to replace / fix the controller? At the moment my Link is like Derek Zoolander, with an inability to turn left


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm not sure that you need much more than Mario Kart and zelda to be honest.


----------



## bemused (Jun 8, 2017)

I just got one of these today and have to say it is rather good. The docking stuff is way easier than I tought. Zelda is good fun and as I travel a lot for work it'll get a fair ammount of use.


----------



## nick (Jun 8, 2017)

bemused said:


> as I travel a lot for work it'll get a fair ammount of use.


well, an hour or so before the battery drains  ;-)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 8, 2017)

nick said:


> well, an hour or so before the battery drains  ;-)



Get a replacement. Mine and all the others last for 3 or 4 hours ;-)


----------



## nick (Jun 9, 2017)

So does mine probably (not yet used it unplugged for that long)
I was indulging in hyperbole


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2017)

Metroid 4 is "in development".  There seems to be a weird strategy game starring Mario and rabbids and Super Mario Odyssey - which looks bizarre. 

Nintendo been at the drugs again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 17, 2017)

Yeah the return of Samus and their plans for the virtual console to basically run Netflix like has got me interested!


.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2017)

Picked one up on Sunday. Love it! The console I've been waiting for. I spend two hours a day on a train, so it's ideal. And as said above, can't see a need to go beyond Mario Kart and Zelda until Skyrim, FIFA and Mario Odyssey come out.

Pricey, mind, with a pro controller and £40 per game.


----------



## ffsear (Jun 28, 2017)

I was switching game cartridges last night, as i took one out, i held the other one between my lips. Then my mouth filled with the most disgusting bitter taste ever.

Turns out they coat the cartridges with the same stuff they put on kids fingernails to stop them biting them.  

I dare you!

Why the Nintendo Switch game cartridges taste revolting


----------



## trashpony (Jun 28, 2017)

DLC for Breath of the Wild is out Friday [emoji41]


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 28, 2017)

ffsear said:


> I was switching game cartridges last night, as i took one out, i held the other one between my lips. Then my mouth filled with the most disgusting bitter taste ever.
> 
> Turns out they coat the cartridges with the same stuff they put on kids fingernails to stop them biting them.



In my experience the most disgusting bitter taste ever is MDMA.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 18, 2017)

tommers said:


> Super Mario Odyssey - which looks bizarre.
> 
> Nintendo been at the drugs again.



Just became only the 20th title to get 10/10 by Edge.

In good company with a few other Nintendo titles, the complete list of 10/10ers


Super Mario 64
Gran Turismo
Legend Of Zelda: The Ocarina Of Time
Halo: Combat Evolved
Half-Life 2
Halo 3
The Orange Box
Super Mario Galaxy
Grand Theft Auto IV
LittleBigPlanet
Bayonetta
Super Mario Galaxy 2
Rock Band 3
Legend Of Zelda: Skyward Sword
The Last Of Us
Grand Theft Auto V
Bayonetta 2
Bloodborne
Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild
Super Mario Odyssey


----------



## ffsear (Oct 18, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Just became only the 20th title to get 10/10 by Edge.
> 
> In good company with a few other Nintendo titles, the complete list of 10/10ers
> 
> ...




The fact that Skyrim is missing from that list tells me everything i need to know.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2017)

Odyssey is on pre-order here - with a cappy hat


----------



## ffsear (Oct 18, 2017)

Not one Mario Kart title?  Fifa, Battlefield, Civilisation, The Sims, Various MMORPG's.....	totally wrong.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh I can't wait for Odyssey to come out, looks absolutely incredible.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 18, 2017)

This advert is brilliant, so catchy!


----------



## tommers (Oct 18, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Just became only the 20th title to get 10/10 by Edge.
> 
> In good company with a few other Nintendo titles, the complete list of 10/10ers
> 
> ...


We are debating if we can wait until Xmas.


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2017)

tommers said:


> We are debating if we can wait until Xmas.


I don't think I can either, I was going to get one with my student loan in January. I was obsessed with Galaxy. I could replay that but our ancient wii is broken.


----------



## bemused (Oct 19, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Oh I can't wait for Odyssey to come out, looks absolutely incredible.



Pre-ordered mine and should have it before I go on holiday for a week. Perfect timing.


----------



## tommers (Oct 19, 2017)

Looby said:


> I don't think I can either, I was going to get one with my student loan in January. I was obsessed with Galaxy. I could replay that but our ancient wii is broken.


 Galaxy is a great game.


----------



## nick (Oct 22, 2017)

Edge gave Odyssey* a 10 


* over all of my life I had never, until this post, realised how difficult to spell is "Odyssey"


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 22, 2017)

I see that Wolfenstein 2 is coming out for it in the new year, so I won’t have to miss out on any retconned political metaphors.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 22, 2017)

I pre ordered mario months ago , but not sure if amazon have taken the money yet , now there is no money to take :-(


----------



## tommers (Oct 22, 2017)

Pre-ordered today. Managed to swindle the kid into paying for it out of his birthday money.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2017)

I got a confirmation email from Nintendo yesterday


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2017)

I got a confirmation email from Nintendo yesterday


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2017)

Are you all too busy playing to post about it? [emoji1] I’ve ordered a Switch. I can’t afford it and have used my catalogue which is very bad but I couldn’t wait. I’m going to pay it off when I get my next student loan instalment. 
I got the one with grey controllers and MARIO kart then ordered odyssey too. I’m so fucking excited! It’s totally the wrong time to do it as I’ve got loads of Uni work on so Mr Looby might have to hide the controls around deadlines. [emoji6]


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2017)

My son  is playing Odyssey as we speak. He was very excited yesterday. I haven't managed to get a go yet.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2017)

Is there much of a 2 player function? I know the second player can control Cappy. Mr Looby is worried I’ll hog it.


----------



## Allenwe (Nov 10, 2017)

Zelda Breath of the Wild and Odyssey, which do you like more?


----------



## trashpony (Nov 10, 2017)

Looby said:


> Is there much of a 2 player function? I know the second player can control Cappy. Mr Looby is worried I’ll hog it.


Not really. But you shouldn’t let that stop you getting it. [emoji28]

Still prefer BOTW - there was a new outfit released which my son got yesterday - had forgotten quite how beautiful the graphics are. Plus I am a bit shit at MARIO games tbh


----------



## Looby (Nov 10, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Not really. But you shouldn’t let that stop you getting it. [emoji28]
> 
> Still prefer BOTW - there was a new outfit released which my son got yesterday - had forgotten quite how beautiful the graphics are. Plus I am a bit shit at MARIO games tbh


We did and we’ve completed the story already. Just trying to collect the many many moons we missed now. 
I’ve never played a game like BOTW, I’ve always avoided fantasy stuff but it does look good. 
We love Mario Kart too. Because we’ve been playing the ancient version on wii for so long,  we’re possibly far more impressed with 8 than other people. [emoji1]


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2017)

Nintendo must be very happy at the moment. No discounts on them in the various sales, so they must be selling well. 

Anyone got Skyrim for it yet?


----------



## emanymton (Nov 22, 2017)

Arrived yesterday. Plays well in my opinion. There are no mods but I quite like that as it forces me to play raw rather than with the various 'aids' I installed within a day of getting it on PC. I don't generally take my switch out much. But I like the freedom of being able to play where I want, led in bed or whatever, rather than having to sit at my desk. Plus it looks better on my TV than my laptop. I'd sworn myself of skyrim for the last six months, I played for a couple of hours last night and as hooked all over again.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 22, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Arrived yesterday. Plays well in my opinion. There are no mods but I quite like that as it forces me to play raw rather than with the various 'aids' I installed within a day of getting it on PC. I don't generally take my switch out much. But I like the freedom of being able to play where I want, led in bed or whatever, rather than having to sit at my desk. Plus it looks better on my TV than my laptop. I'd sworn myself of skyrim for the last six months, I played for a couple of hours last night and as hooked all over again.



I don't think I even did 20% of it on the PC. My gaming time when I'm at home is seriously limited, but over the summer months I work away a fair bit and find myself with little do in the evenings, so a switch is perfect. Hopefully just before then the price may come down slightly.


----------



## emanymton (Nov 22, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I don't think I even did 20% of it on the PC. My gaming time when I'm at home is seriously limited, but over the summer months I work away a fair bit and find myself with little do in the evenings, so a switch is perfect. Hopefully just before then the price may come down slightly.


Yeah, switch games aren't cheap. I pre-ordered on Amazon and and had a £10 voucher so only paid £32 cash. Which is still about 10 times what I paid for the pc version in a steam sale.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah the games are expensive. But the console was only released in March this year and apparently the games need a lot of rejigging (technical term  ) to work on it


----------



## emanymton (Nov 22, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Arrived yesterday. Plays well in my opinion. There are no mods but I quite like that as it forces me to play raw rather than with the various 'aids' I installed within a day of getting it on PC. I don't generally take my switch out much. But I like the freedom of being able to play where I want, led in bed or whatever, rather than having to sit at my desk. Plus it looks better on my TV than my laptop. I'd sworn myself of skyrim for the last six months, I played for a couple of hours last night and as hooked all over again.


Actually one thing I don't like about it is that as far as I can tell there is no way to turn off the expansions. On the pc version I would often deactivate Dawnguard as the vampires turning up and killing people in towns could get pretty annoying it I didn't want to follow that quest line.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 22, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Yeah the games are expensive. But the console was only released in March this year and apparently the games need a lot of rejigging (technical term  ) to work on it


Nintendo games are never cheap, but I’ve found over the years that this doesn’t mean I end up spending more money - I might own fewer games but they are better ones and last longer. Just Zelda and Mario will last ages.


----------



## Allenwe (Nov 23, 2017)

Em, 3ds games are not cheap too, hope we can get more discount for this Black Friday.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 12, 2017)

Just ordered myself a switch as a my xmas present to me. Mario + Zelda and I'll get the latest incarnation of Just Dance for the kids.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 12, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Actually one thing I don't like about it is that as far as I can tell there is no way to turn off the expansions. On the pc version I would often deactivate Dawnguard as the vampires turning up and killing people in towns could get pretty annoying it I didn't want to follow that quest line.


Apparently random vampire attacks are disabled on the switch version. So not being able to turn it off wasn't a big issue.


Overall I'm still loving Skyrim on switch. I've had a few crashes with it, and I don't remember any other switch gamess crashing. It's taken me a while to figure out some controls, like how to walk instead of run.

like most switch games I am finding myself playing in handheld mode most of the time. Just lying back on the settee and playing is too comfortable. This is the real strength of the switch, my moded laptop version is a better game, but playing on the switch is just easier and more comfortable. I was a bit worried the loading times might be an issue, but apart  from when you first start they aren't too bad. The motion control for aiming bows and spells is a bit iffy, but it does help to get a more precise shot.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2018)

Nearly a year in and it finally has enough games to warrant ownership!


.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nearly a year in and it finally has enough games to warrant ownership!
> 
> 
> .



The resident Nintendo hater returns! How does it feel that the Switch is sellling like hot cakes? Your many predictions of their downfall wrong. Switch selling faster in it's first year than any console ever!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 6, 2018)

I am so tempted to get Mario Odyssey but I'm really not playing enough games at the moment to justify it. Still not got that far  with breath of the wild  and I really liked that.  I do really want a cheaper Pro controller though. Particularly for two player Mario Cart. The joycons work as two player controllers  but are functional not elegant.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 7, 2018)

I bought the foal a wireless pro controller for Xmas. We’re playing 2 player Odyssey with it and it’s so much nicer than the joycons


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> The resident Nintendo hater returns! How does it feel that the Switch is sellling like hot cakes? Your many predictions of their downfall wrong. Switch selling faster in it's first year than any console ever!



That ain’t hating that’s joy! They haven’t failed because they did exactly what I said they needed to do to survive: embrace the mobile! My opinion about why they were failing and how long they had to turn things around has been vindicated by the release of the Switch!

Once the shitty price point comes down I’ll be getting one, can’t wait![emoji6]


.


----------



## tommers (Jan 17, 2018)

Nintendo Labo



Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 17, 2018)

Bonkers. Absolutely fucking bonkers.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 17, 2018)

My kids will love it though.


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2018)

souljacker said:


> My kids will love it though.


Yeah mate. That's right, it's "for the kids".


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 18, 2018)

Brilliant. You've got to love Nintendo!


----------



## trashpony (Jan 18, 2018)

It's fucking awesome


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2018)

£60 for cardboard?[emoji848]


.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 18, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> £60 for cardboard?[emoji848]
> 
> 
> .



No. £60 for NINTENDO cardboard.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 18, 2018)

souljacker said:


> No. £60 for NINTENDO cardboard.



The software, the game, the actual cartridge developed by hundreds of mad-scientist programmers in Kyoto comes free!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 18, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> £60 for cardboard?[emoji848]
> 
> 
> .



How many boardgames do you have again?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 18, 2018)

I've just shown the demo video to my son. He was blown away 

I'll be buying cardboard (ironically I've got him the SNES for his birthday   - retro to 21st century virtually overnight )


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 18, 2018)

FFS. The whole fucking POINT of having a Switch is so I don't HAVE to do crafting with the kids.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 4, 2018)

fen_boy said:


> How many boardgames do you have again?


Touché


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 4, 2018)

Just grabbed rabbids and a wired controller.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 4, 2018)

Looking forward to Fe (video game) - Wikipedia


----------



## Looby (Feb 4, 2018)

Has anyone completed the Odyssey darker side of the moon level yet? We tried for hours and hours and ended up using the cheat for the sake of our sanity/marriage.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 4, 2018)

Cheat?


----------



## Looby (Feb 4, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Cheat?


Have you tried it yet? It’s evil!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 6, 2018)

Looby said:


> Have you tried it yet? It’s evil!


Looby I'm not saying otherwise. I was more wondering how you cheat!  i.e. help


----------



## Looby (Feb 6, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Looby I'm not saying otherwise. I was more wondering how you cheat!  i.e. help


There are loads of guides online for help with gaming. Mr Looby doesn’t like using them and we tend to wait until we are so sick of looking for moons that we’d probably give up without them. We use ign wiki guides. 

There is no way we’d have got through that level without it. You really should try first though because clearly it can be done.


----------



## Jonti (Apr 25, 2018)

It's been hacked, but in a good way, the register reports ...


> Essentially, [the hack] exploits a vulnerability during a Switch's startup to commandeer the gadget and execute unofficial software. This is useful for unlocking the locked-down Nintendo Switch so that home-brew games, custom firmware and operating systems, and other code can be run.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2018)

Does this mean pirated games soon?

I've also read this is 'unpatchable' i.e. Nintendo can't fix it with an update? 

One assumes they can fix it at the hardware level thou at some point?

Basically, what I'm getting at is, if let's say, I might want to pirate games on this thing in the future, would it be advisable to pick one up sooner rather than later?


----------



## Jonti (Apr 27, 2018)

Yes, "other code" would include pirated games too.  And, from what the register says, it's unpatchable, once an affected machine has left the factory.


> Temkin reckoned the issue is present in all Nintendo Switches. The nature of the flaw is such that it will require a hardware revision to fix. The boot ROM, which contains the programming bug, accepts minor patches in the factory but cannot be updated afterwards, according to Temkin. That means once a vulnerable machine rolls off of the assembly line, the vulnerability is baked in and cannot be mitigated.



Sounds to me that you should get one sooner rather than later.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 27, 2018)

I've been umming and arring for ages, ideally I thought there would be a price drop before now. Zelda/Mario/Mario Kart always appeal hugely.

I know we're back on cartridges here. It's unlikely I'll go out and pay £50 for Zelda brand new, is there any issues with buying pre-owned games? I.e. some features don't work, or online doesn't work properly? I'm guessing not, as online has never been Nintendos strong point, but don't know if that's changed?


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2018)

Dog's not that keen on the Labo RC car


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I've been umming and arring for ages, ideally I thought there would be a price drop before now. Zelda/Mario/Mario Kart always appeal hugely.
> 
> I know we're back on cartridges here. It's unlikely I'll go out and pay £50 for Zelda brand new, is there any issues with buying pre-owned games? I.e. some features don't work, or online doesn't work properly? I'm guessing not, as online has never been Nintendos strong point, but don't know if that's changed?



Yeah, that's kind of been my thought regarding price. It's not just the console that's stayed the same, but also games like Zelda.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2018)

I think the Switch has a lot better pricing balance than previous Nintendos I’ve owned. The big games are still expensive (though worth it IMO, and you don’t have to worry about the usual bollocks of people releasing half finished games which have to be patched after release) but you can also buy indie games in the store for a few quid.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think the Switch has a lot better pricing balance than previous Nintendos I’ve owned. The big games are still expensive (though worth it IMO, and you don’t have to worry about the usual bollocks of people releasing half finished games which have to be patched after release) but you can also buy indie games in the store for a few quid.



That's intresting. I guess as I'd just looked at the cost of the titles I'd most want to play, I hadn't looked at them.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 27, 2018)

I've bought loads of things for a couple of quid on d/l. The 'proper' games are worth every penny IMO. BOTW is still astonishing. The switch is worth buying for that alone but Labo is fantastic. Being able to turn your console into lots of different things through the medium of cardboard is absolute genius


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2018)

I've deliberately not mentioned labo recently.


----------



## cybershot (May 4, 2018)

Nintendo Switch with Mario Odyssey or Mario Kart - £274 add code '_*TDX-RTJK*_' at checkout.


----------



## Ranbay (May 4, 2018)

hack coming soon


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2018)

Nintendo® Switch™ : Xecuter SX Pro - SHOP01MEDIA - console accessories and mods, retro, shop - One Stop Shop!


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Nintendo® Switch™ : Xecuter SX Pro - SHOP01MEDIA - console accessories and mods, retro, shop - One Stop Shop!



Is this a new R4?


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2018)

tommers said:


> Is this a new R4?



Not looked at it much, but this runs the new OS or something.


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Not looked at it much, but this runs the new OS or something.



Yeah, probably works in the same way.  The cartridge for R4 ran the OS and housed a micro SD card.  Looks like that's done at the start with this and the Switch already has its own SD slot.

Interesting.  Not sure I feel safe updating the OS before other people test it for me.   But also....


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2018)

I take it you won't be able to play Splatoon and Smash Bros online with your new OS?


----------



## tommers (May 17, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I take it you won't be able to play Splatoon and Smash Bros online with your new OS?



Yeah, that's my worry with it.


----------



## Ranbay (May 17, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> I take it you won't be able to play Splatoon and Smash Bros online with your new OS?



Nintendo will ban the consloe if you mange to get it online.

or if your lucky force a firmware update rendering it useless.

selling my switch as there is fuck all games for it anyways and i don't play it anymore.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 17, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Nintendo will ban the consloe if you mange to get it online.
> 
> or if your lucky force a firmware update rendering it useless.
> 
> selling my switch as there is fuck all games for it anyways and i don't play it anymore.



"Fuck all games" is a ridiculous statement. Did you buy a Nintendo console when you don't actually like Nintendo games?


----------



## Looby (May 17, 2018)

We’re playing Donkey Kong at the moment and it’s one of the most infuriating games I’ve ever played. [emoji35] [emoji106]


----------



## Ranbay (May 18, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> "Fuck all games" is a ridiculous statement. Did you buy a Nintendo console when you don't actually like Nintendo games?



Sorry fuck all decent games, always had a Nintendo consoles since NES so ner ner ner ner ner...


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 18, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Sorry fuck all decent games, always had a Nintendo consoles since NES so ner ner ner ner ner...



It only has some of the best Nintendo games ever! You've changed!


----------



## Ranbay (May 18, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> It only has some of the best Nintendo games ever! You've changed!



yeah, i dont have time for them also, getting old now 

Zelda will suck my life away!


----------



## emanymton (May 18, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Zelda will suck my life away!


What are you doing with it anyway?


----------



## Ranbay (May 18, 2018)

emanymton said:


> What are you doing with it anyway?



Working and sleeping with someones mum.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2018)

Nintendo is releasing a handheld-only Switch bundle | KitGuru


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 12, 2018)

Nintendo's E3 direct is happening at 5pm tonight. 

What are your expectations? I'm looking forward to seeing the new Smash Bros, and I hope we get to see proper gameplay of Metroid Prime 4!

Also, I hope Fortniter is released today (as rumoured).


----------



## trashpony (Jun 13, 2018)

According to the resident 11 yo super smash Bros is a disappointment. Fortnite is out


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2018)

trashpony said:


> According to the resident 11 yo super smash Bros is a disappointment. Fortnite is out



Smash is going to be seriously AMAZING....if you haven't played the Wii U version, which I played to death


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2018)

Very disappointed there was no Animal Crossing and no Metroid


----------



## trashpony (Jun 14, 2018)

mwgdrwg said:


> Smash is going to be seriously AMAZING....if you haven't played the Wii U version, which I played to death


So has he


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2018)

Got a Switch for Christmas!

Have Mario Kart but looking for some excellent suggestions! Prefer online gaming to single player and not that into party gaming!

Any suggestions?

Btw, PM to swap friends codes!


.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2019)

Splatoon is fun and online Kid_Eternity 

We've just got a cheap game called Pikuniku which is great fun and v sweet. Nice little co-op mode and story mode single player too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2019)

trashpony said:


> Splatoon is fun and online Kid_Eternity
> 
> We've just got a cheap game called Pikuniku which is great fun and v sweet. Nice little co-op mode and story mode single player too



Cool that looks good will look into it. Since my post I’ve picked up Zelda which besides being incredible has meant I’ve not really felt like I need another game. It’s just so immersive!


.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 27, 2019)

I know it's not online but Super Mario Odyssey is one of the finest games ever made. Kid_Eternity


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2019)

I've seen people recommend Sumer, which is a kind of electronic boardgame or something. Might give it a go.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2019)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Cool that looks good will look into it. Since my post I’ve picked up Zelda which besides being incredible has meant I’ve not really felt like I need another game. It’s just so immersive!
> 
> 
> .


I would have said that's a must but you said you didn't like single player. I've played it all the way through twice now. Still loving it


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 27, 2019)

super mario bros U deluxe is out


----------



## trashpony (Jan 27, 2019)

wtfftw said:


> super mario bros U deluxe is out


We have that too though I haven't played it much. I suck at platformers and it's pretty hard!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 27, 2019)

trashpony said:


> We have that too though I haven't played it much. I suck at platformers and it's pretty hard!


I've not really transitioned to 3D (I played Odyssey on assist mode) so I'm excited about this one (incoming, for my birthday).


----------



## tommers (Feb 21, 2019)

Bowser has finally won.

Bowser takes over at Nintendo in US after Fils-Aime's 13-year reign


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 22, 2019)

trashpony said:


> We have that too though I haven't played it much. I suck at platformers and it's pretty hard!



On the PS4 I generally don’t but have been loving Zelda and Diablo so I guess I like them more than I once did..?[emoji848]


.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 8, 2020)

So just in the right time frame for UK Covid-19 lockdowns, Animal Crossing for the Switch is being released on the 20th of March. This is great, I'll barely notice that I'm not allowed to go to Sainsburys. Have already pre-ordered.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So just in the right time frame for UK Covid-19 lockdowns, Animal Crossing for the Switch is being released on the 20th of March. This is great, I'll barely notice that I'm not allowed to go to Sainsburys. Have already pre-ordered.



Yep! Think there’s going to be a lot of people enjoying their self isolation!


----------



## Looby (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m so excited for Animal Crossing!
We finished BOTW last week (except for a couple or things in the castle we couldn’t find) and am feeling very lost. BOTW has taken four months which is the longest we’ve played a single game and we loved every minute of it. 
It was quite tempted to just keep foraging and exploring and treat it like AC.
I never managed to ride that magical horse.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 14, 2020)

from tumblr obviously


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 16, 2020)

Animal Crossing: New Horizons is the escape we all need right now
					

If ever there was a perfect time for a game about embracing a new, simple existence on a deserted island, we’re living in it




					www.theguardian.com
				




I am having trouble waiting tbh. I might try to finish Hyper Light Drifter beforehand, though that is a bit hectic and less relaxing.

Mind you it's a bit annoying that you can only play it for so long at a time - that has always been the case with Animal Crossing though. I had it for the GameCube! I remember Resetti!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2020)

A non zero possibility that I have been playing this all morning. Top tip: get your hairstyle/face/etc right when you start as otherwise you will need to get a mirror or a vanity to change them.

These guides are quite a good basic start: Animal Crossing (Switch)


----------



## Looby (Mar 22, 2020)

How’s everyone getting on? Me and Mr Looby are actually sharing the island pretty well which I was sure about. We have grand plans. 
New residents and Blathers arriving tomorrow along with our first bridge.

We have an orange grove.









						The terror of sharing an Animal Crossing village
					

This adventure will have to make room for two




					www.polygon.com


----------



## trashpony (Mar 22, 2020)

It is a bit terse - E doesn't really do sharing  so we’re taking it in turns in the main. We don’t have a bridge but our shop is opening tomorrow!
Would anyone be up for some island hopping via dodo code over the next few days? 
Looby mrsfran FridgeMagnet ?


----------



## trashpony (Mar 25, 2020)

PETA's Vegan Guide to 'Animal Crossing: New Horizons'
					

Is it ethical to play Animal Crossing: New Horizons as a vegan? This guide will help answer all your animal rights questions related to the game!




					www.peta.org
				




😂


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 25, 2020)

I noticed today that in the fossil section of the museum (which is frickin enormous) there are evolutionary paths set up on the floor, and at the end they diverge for each of the different animal characters on the island.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## wtfftw (Apr 1, 2020)

I've finally got animal crossing!


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 1, 2020)

All switches are sold out. Give me a shout if you spot stock


----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> All switches are sold out. Give me a shout if you spot stock


Register with Stock Informer and they'll ping you if there's any stock


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 1, 2020)

trashpony said:


> Register with Stock Informer and they'll ping you if there's any stock


Great tip.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 1, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Great tip.


I've just got a RingFit direct from Nintendo which has been out of stock forever!

ETA If you turn on alarms, test it out - it nearly gave me a bloody heart attack!


----------



## nick (Apr 2, 2020)

How they mocked when i bought Ring Fit in a moment of exuberance before xmas

Now they (family) are all lining up to give it a go as part of Lock-in Easter

I'm getting annoyed though at the regular requests to come try to sort the flashing green light of death dock issue.  Fix seems to be random resets / unplugging and replugging cables until it decides to work again.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2020)

Everything is fucking Easter eggs now  plus there was a serial killer dressed as a bunny hanging around yesterday.

On the plus side, you can chase dragonflies around now they've appeared, which is as fast-paced and hectic as Animal Crossing gets. Though I have shouted "cunt!" at blossom petals, which seem weirdly hard to catch.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 7, 2020)

GAME have some Switches in stock, with a game. £299.






						Generic Error
					






					www.game.co.uk
				









						Generic Error
					






					www.game.co.uk


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 7, 2020)

Sold out while I was waiting for my partner! :


----------



## cybershot (Apr 8, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Sold out while I was waiting for my partner! :


in stock at very (no game included)



			https://www.very.co.uk/nintendo-switch-nintendo-switch-neon-console-improved-battery/1600406124.prd


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 8, 2020)

cybershot said:


> in stock at very (no game included)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.very.co.uk/nintendo-switch-nintendo-switch-neon-console-improved-battery/1600406124.prd



Legend ordered one. 

Just had to start isolating so that  will be handy depending on when it comes.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 8, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Legend ordered one.
> 
> Just had to start isolating so that  will be handy depending on when it comes.



Hopt it works out, Bank holiday weekend coming up is a real shitter in terms of getting stuff delivered. I've been waiting 10 days for something that got sent Royal Mail 2nd Class from eBay, if it don't come tomorrow it's another week without fridge shelfs, lol.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 8, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Hopt it works out, Bank holiday weekend coming up is a real shitter in terms of getting stuff delivered. I've been waiting 10 days for something that got sent Royal Mail 2nd Class from eBay, if it don't come tomorrow it's another week without fridge shelfs, lol.



Oh shit yeah didn't think of that! Oh well tbf I have enough to keep me entertained and I'm still working at the moment. Glad to have one. Do you know if the store prices for games are reasonable compared to physical copies? (Sorry know I could probably Google, but good to get someones opinions)

Hope your fridge shelf's come soon!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't think that the bank holiday will make that much difference in these current times.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 8, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't think that the bank holiday will make that much difference in these current times.



Yeah it's fine glad to have one on the way regardless.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 18, 2020)

It came last week. I've injured my shoulder so not been able to play it much. 

I was wondering what controllers people recommend? Tempted to just get another set of joycons as they felt comfy.


----------



## nick (Apr 19, 2020)

suspect it is all horses for courses. But I much prefer the pro controller


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> It came last week. I've injured my shoulder so not been able to play it much.
> 
> I was wondering what controllers people recommend? Tempted to just get another set of joycons as they felt comfy.


I just have two sets of joycons, one which gets used over bluetooth while the other is charging on the Switch in its cradle.


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2020)

Yeah we bought a pro controller for two player games and I much prefer it.


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 19, 2020)

Cool. I found a similar one recommended on Reddit so have ordered that. Thanks both.


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2020)

trashpony said:


> It is a bit terse - E doesn't really do sharing  so we’re taking it in turns in the main. We don’t have a bridge but our shop is opening tomorrow!
> Would anyone be up for some island hopping via dodo code over the next few days?
> Looby mrsfran FridgeMagnet ?


I’ve been looking for this post and convinced myself it was on a thread that doesn’t actually exist. 😄 How do we do the dodo code thing?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone know why buying a dock for one of these on it's own (so the kids can just bring their console round without us having to dive behind the telly every time) is either like finding rocking horse shit, or requires taking out a mortgage


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 19, 2020)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Anyone know why buying a dock for one of these on it's own (so the kids can just bring their console round without us having to dive behind the telly every time) is either like finding rocking horse shit, or requires taking out a mortgage



Where are you looking? Switch products are limited at the moment which means some resellers are increasing prices. You could put it in here to be alerted when there is one available: Stock Informer - Tracking stock of hard-to-find products
Which I think Cybershot* told me about on the previous page.

*Correction it was trashpony who told me of this website. Apologies for the misinformation.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Where are you looking? Switch products are limited at the moment which means some resellers are increasing prices. You could put it in here to be alerted when there is one available: Stock Informer - Tracking stock of hard-to-find products
> Which I think Cybershot told me about on the previous page.


I've found a few for sale but for over £80 which seems a bit mental.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 19, 2020)

There's a whole bunch of 3rd party ones on Amazon for between £20 - £30, but I'd research them and the reviews to make sure they actually last and don't overheat and what not. The official one is RRP £79.99 so don't pay more than that for it. The Official Nintendo shop, Currys, Very, Argos and GAME seem to be getting stock of Switches intermittently, they don't last very long, so it's best to just keep checking when you get 5 minutes. Treat it the same way as battling for a supermarket home delivery/click and collect slot!

CeX have got 2nd hand ones in stock, but at only £7 less than brand new, it's not a very good deal unless you are really desperate. undefined - CeX (UK): - Buy, Sell, Donate


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2020)

I've read that a lot of 3rd party ones have been bricking consoles (something to do with the way Nintendo have implemented the charging/data connection? God knows) so I'd want to get an official one.

But at £80 for what is little more than a glorified HDMI cable they can fuck right off. Diving behind the telly each time it is


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 19, 2020)

Nintendo have always charged a lot for official accessories, like Apple.


----------



## trashpony (Apr 19, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Where are you looking? Switch products are limited at the moment which means some resellers are increasing prices. You could put it in here to be alerted when there is one available: Stock Informer - Tracking stock of hard-to-find products
> Which I think Cybershot told me about on the previous page.


Me. It was me 

beesonthewhatnow - why don’t you just buy a power cable? Then you can just leave both the cables connected and just plug them into the docking station

Looby - you go and ask Orville in the airport and say you want to invite people over to your island and do it via dodo code. I’d send it via PM probably otherwise as this is an open forum you could get everyone over! And similarly if you want people to come, he‘ll give you one.

You have to have a nintendo online account tho


----------



## BristolEcho (Apr 19, 2020)

Corrected.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 19, 2020)

trashpony said:


> beesonthewhatnow - why don’t you just buy a power cable? Then you can just leave both the cables connected and just plug them into the docking station


Flappy cables would make my professional pride/OCD twitch a bit


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2020)

Has anyone successfully replaced the sticks on their wandering left joy-cons?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 29, 2020)

Santino said:


> Has anyone successfully replaced the sticks on their wandering left joy-cons?


We just bought two controllers in the end.


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2020)

S☼I said:


> We just bought two controllers in the end.


We bought an extra pair right at the start, but both left ones are now acting up.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 29, 2020)

Santino said:


> We bought an extra pair right at the start, but both left ones are now acting up.



Bloody unreliable lefties.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 29, 2020)

Santino said:


> We bought an extra pair right at the start, but both left ones are now acting up.


I find that it only affects mine when they're physically connected - on Bluetooth it doesn't happen. Of course that's not a full solution.

(Mine wanders up.)


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 22, 2020)

I've stopped spending all my time on Animal Crossing now (even when you can dive for stuff! and have a hippie otter try to get scallops off you!) and have been on the new Paper Mario. It's pretty silly but it's all well-balanced, and also there's a lot of it. The battle system is occasionally infuriating and can be hard to work out when you're drunk, but mostly works well, particularly for boss battles.

I'd say that for people who play games on the Switch with youngish kids - and I know a bunch of people outside Urban who do that too - it would be a good choice.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2020)

Question for those of you who played Zelda. I got to my first devine beast in the Elephant thing. It's a bit to strong for me at the moment, but with no leveling up is it a case of me roaming around doing other things building up my stock piles and improving weapons/armour? This is what I'm currently doing.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 24, 2020)

BristolEcho - my 13 year old Master Mode expert says: 'Yes and also a case of improving your runes - you definitely need to get stasis plus to complete it. Upgrading gear, better weapons, and getting a load of fairies from the Great Fairy in Kakariko would also be good. If you're struggling too much, get the Master Sword before you do it (you need 13 hearts to get that though so you need to do a lot of shrines first!)'


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 24, 2020)

trashpony said:


> BristolEcho - my 13 year old Master Mode expert says: 'Yes and also a case of improving your runes - you definitely need to get stasis plus to complete it. Upgrading gear, better weapons, and getting a load of fairies from the Great Fairy in Kakariko would also be good. If you're struggling too much, get the Master Sword before you do it (you need 13 hearts to get that though so you need to do a lot of shrines first!)'



Cheers! Yes I have some fairies now. Think I was going for the bosses to soon I only have 5 hearts at the moment.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm thinking about treating myself in the next month or so.  

What accessories do I need to think about getting? And is a memory card a must and if so what's the best type?


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2020)

Me76 said:


> I'm thinking about treating myself in the next month or so.
> 
> What accessories do I need to think about getting? And is a memory card a must and if so what's the best type?


I would definitely get a pro controller or even two. I can’t stand using the tiny controllers on two player games.
Also, a docking charger for them. 
I haven’t bought anything else and haven’t needed a memory card yet.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 14, 2020)

Me76 said:


> I'm thinking about treating myself in the next month or so.
> 
> What accessories do I need to think about getting? And is a memory card a must and if so what's the best type?



I got a standard memory card high speed. I bought the 8-bit do controller which is alright though I'm sure it seems to drop charge between uses? I also got these for handheld - 






						Buy HORI Nintendo Switch Split Pad Pro Controller - Black & Red | Nintendo Switch controllers | Argos
					

Buy HORI Nintendo Switch Split Pad Pro Controller - Black & Red at Argos. Thousands of products for same day delivery £3.95, or fast store collection.




					www.argos.co.uk
				




Wasn't sure they added much at first, but much better now I am used to them.


----------



## BristolEcho (May 28, 2021)

What are people playing at the moment? Struggling for inspiration at present.


----------



## emanymton (May 28, 2021)

Hades mostly


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 23, 2021)

Got a switch for the kids. They're 6and 8. Any recommendations for good kids games? Got Mario World and kart. And animal crossing.


----------



## strung out (Jun 23, 2021)

Mario Party is great fun.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 23, 2021)

What The Golf is amazing- Untitled Goose Game fun too.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 23, 2021)

Luigis mansion is good and kid friendly.  The two player mode had them working together rather than against each other too.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 23, 2021)

My mate looooves Zelda. Great console apparently.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 23, 2021)

Doom Eternal, great game.


----------



## Looby (Jun 23, 2021)

Legends of Zelda is amazing. The littlest one might be too young for it. Personally, I’d hog it for myself and play it when they’d gone to bed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2021)

mwgdrwg said:


> Doom Eternal, great game.


bit much for the kids though? although saying that , when i was a kid , I would have loved it


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2021)

Mario golf is out this weekend , that could be fun


----------



## nick (Jul 6, 2021)

Finally - here  comes the Switch pro
games radar


I'm hoping the dock is backwards compatible: my current one keeps on failing with the green flashing light of death and replacements are all but impossible to find. Seems easier just to get a new switch


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 7, 2021)

strung out said:


> Mario Party is great fun.


We've had to stop playing it because it causes incadesant rage in my 8 year old.  THE COMPUTER'S CHEATING!!!111!!!!!


----------



## Chz (Jul 7, 2021)

nick said:


> Finally - here  comes the Switch pro
> games radar
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the dock is backwards compatible: my current one keeps on failing with the green flashing light of death and replacements are all but impossible to find. Seems easier just to get a new switch


As someone who's held off waiting for the inevitable upgrade, it's a _bit_ disappointing. But only a bit. I'd liked to have seen an updated SoC that improved battery life and tackled the low FPS floors on many titles, even if it wasn't powerful enough to unlock any new potential. I've got a 10 year-old PC that an emulate a Switch game almost as quickly as a real Switch can play it. But I'm still going to buy it, or the ten year-old will have my head.


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 16, 2021)

Right I'm not wasting my time with shit ports anymore. Going to have to bite the bullet and buy a premium Nintendo game. So far I've played Luigi's Mansion and Zelda both of which were great. What are people recommending as the best mario game? 

I do think there are to many lazy ports and reboots on this system.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Right I'm not wasting my time with shit ports anymore. Going to have to bite the bullet and buy a premium Nintendo game. So far I've played Luigi's Mansion and Zelda both of which were great. What are people recommending as the best mario game?
> 
> I do think there are to many lazy ports and reboots on this system.


Odyssey


----------



## Looby (Dec 16, 2021)

Yep Odyssey is brilliant and they’ve rereleased galaxy but I can’t remember the name. 
MarioKart


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 16, 2021)

Thanks wasn't sure on Odyssey, but I will go for it. I realise they hardly ever go on sale so I'll just pay whatever for it. I tried to get Mario Kart on eBay, but the person didn't send it.


----------



## Chz (Dec 17, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> Right I'm not wasting my time with shit ports anymore. Going to have to bite the bullet and buy a premium Nintendo game. So far I've played Luigi's Mansion and Zelda both of which were great. What are people recommending as the best mario game?
> 
> I do think there are to many lazy ports and reboots on this system.


There's infinite replay value in Mario Maker 2. Though you admittedly have to want to create a few of your own to get the full value out of it.


----------



## Albert (Dec 19, 2021)

There are some bargains to be had here, at the mo, on the Nintendo eshop


----------



## Glitter (Dec 19, 2021)

Bought the kids a Switch for eldest’s birthday (that sounds shit but we promised them a Switch to share but gave him his birthday present (two full Liverpool kits ) early on the proviso he knows the Switch for his birthday isn’t just his.

What do we need? Mario Kart is included. I’ve also bought Just Dance. Can we use the controllers for that? I don’t want them hijacking my phone for hours on end.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 23, 2021)

My other half bought me the new OLED Switch for Christmas, I was allowed it a week early. I had the OG model when it was first released but sold it around this time last year to help fund my twins first Xmas. The screen is legitimately fucking beautiful, I'm a real nit picker for pixels and screen resolutions etc and it manages to come across as higher resolution than the numbers would indicate. The colours really pop and with the vivid screen display mode the saturation looks super intense. The black levels help make horror games even scarier (RE2 remake!). 

Would I have liked a more powerful ''pro'' model and not just a screen bump? Meh. Perhaps. Honestly I think I'd rather the next Switch iteration to focus more on the dock, give it some added gubbins to help boost it to 4K resolution and I'd be happy to keep the actual handheld as it is (maybe battery boost?). My biggest gripe would be with the Joycons, for the extreme price they feel alittle too flimsy and I hate the creaking and flexing you get when you play in handheld mode.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## trashpony (Dec 24, 2021)

Glitter said:


> Bought the kids a Switch for eldest’s birthday (that sounds shit but we promised them a Switch to share but gave him his birthday present (two full Liverpool kits ) early on the proviso he knows the Switch for his birthday isn’t just his.
> 
> What do we need? Mario Kart is included. I’ve also bought Just Dance. Can we use the controllers for that? I don’t want them hijacking my phone for hours on end.


I think you can use the controllers for just dance. They’ve got motion sensors 
Mario kart is great fun


----------



## Glitter (Dec 24, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I think you can use the controllers for just dance. They’ve got motion sensors
> Mario kart is great fun



I kicked his arse on it this morning


----------



## Chz (Dec 24, 2021)

Callum91 said:


> My other half bought me the new OLED Switch for Christmas, I was allowed it a week early. I had the OG model when it was first released but sold it around this time last year to help fund my twins first Xmas. The screen is legitimately fucking beautiful, I'm a real nit picker for pixels and screen resolutions etc and it manages to come across as higher resolution than the numbers would indicate. The colours really pop and with the vivid screen display mode the saturation looks super intense. The black levels help make horror games even scarier (RE2 remake!).
> 
> Would I have liked a more powerful ''pro'' model and not just a screen bump? Meh. Perhaps. Honestly I think I'd rather the next Switch iteration to focus more on the dock, give it some added gubbins to help boost it to 4K resolution and I'd be happy to keep the actual handheld as it is (maybe battery boost?). My biggest gripe would be with the Joycons, for the extreme price they feel alittle too flimsy and I hate the creaking and flexing you get when you play in handheld mode.


I don't get the fuss over 4k upscaling. Most decent 4k screens upscale just fine (and I've got a fancy oled one that's quite amazing at it). Some of the bargain basement ones make a hash of it, but you'd expect that when you can buy a cheap 4k screen for less than the cost of a Switch. A bit more GPU oomph _would_ be welcome, but the 4k thing is what I'd expect tossed in for free and not something worth paying for. Even an upgraded Switch isn't going to have the power to render natively at over 1080 (something it rarely manages now) anyhow.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 24, 2021)

Chz said:


> I don't get the fuss over 4k upscaling. Most decent 4k screens upscale just fine (and I've got a fancy oled one that's quite amazing at it). Some of the bargain basement ones make a hash of it, but you'd expect that when you can buy a cheap 4k screen for less than the cost of a Switch. A bit more GPU oomph _would_ be welcome, but the 4k thing is what I'd expect tossed in for free and not something worth paying for. Even an upgraded Switch isn't going to have the power to render natively at over 1080 anyhow.


Upscaling is my issue. I'd rather the next iteration be capable of outputting 4k natively. Hard to find a TV these days that isn't 4K and once you've seen the difference going back is pretty rough.


----------



## Chz (Dec 24, 2021)

Callum91 said:


> Upscaling is my issue. I'd rather the next iteration be capable of outputting 4k natively. Hard to find a TV these days that isn't 4K and once you've seen the difference going back is pretty rough.


That's not going to happen. The current Xbox and Playstation can't do it in most circumstances, so there's zero chance the next Switch will. With a lot of luck, it will do 1440p.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 24, 2021)

Chz said:


> That's not going to happen. The current Xbox and Playstation can't do it in most circumstances, so there's zero chance the next Switch will. With a lot of luck, it will do 1440p.


Eh? They can both do 4K at 30fps without breaking a sweat.

Edit: Also, outside the realms of computer monitors, 1440p is terribly uncommon. It would make zero sense to make that resolution their goal, when 4K TV's are so prevalent.


----------



## Chz (Dec 24, 2021)

Callum91 said:


> Eh? They can both do 4K at 30fps without breaking a sweat.


I suppose if 30fps is acceptable. I don't think it is - I'd take an upscaled 60fps every time, but I'm quite sensitive to stutter. It _really_ irks me.
They can do 4k60 in many cases, but with dynamic detail levels that hope you don't notice what's not in the centre of the screen being lower fidelity. Assassin's Creed Valhalla looks... interesting that way, and Ubi is probably the best in the market at the technique. That said, I've only seen what the PS5 can do. The Xbox is a smidge more powerful so may be better at it.

But back the to Switch... The current one can't do 2k30 in most cases, the next one would need at _least_ 5x better performance just to do 4k30. In a portable shell. I reckon if Apple provides the next Switch CPU it could happen, but that's pretty unlikely.


----------



## Callum91 (Dec 24, 2021)

Chz said:


> I suppose if 30fps is acceptable. I don't think it is - I'd take an upscaled 60fps every time, but I'm quite sensitive to stutter. It _really_ irks me.
> They can do 4k60 in many cases, but with dynamic detail levels that hope you don't notice what's not in the centre of the screen being lower fidelity. Assassin's Creed Valhalla looks... interesting that way, and Ubi is probably the best in the market at the technique. That said, I've only seen what the PS5 can do. The Xbox is a smidge more powerful so may be better at it.
> 
> But back the to Switch... The current one can't do 2k30 in most cases, the next one would need at _least_ 5x better performance just to do 4k30. In a portable shell. I reckon if Apple provides the next Switch CPU it could happen, but that's pretty unlikely.


A switch that can do 1080 @ 120fps would be rather sweet, too.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 9, 2022)

Got Mario Odyssey. Been playing an hour and I love it. Now I've accepted their games don't come down in price I will just have to swallow it and pay. Playing ports like Assassin Creed isn't why I got this console so that was my own fault.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 9, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Got Mario Odyssey. Been playing an hour and I love it. Now I've accepted their games don't come down in price I will just have to swallow it and pay. Playing ports like Assassin Creed isn't why I got this console so that was my own fault.


It's a lovely game. The 2d old school bits that they chuck in are fantastic.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 9, 2022)

souljacker said:


> It's a lovely game. The 2d old school bits that they chuck in are fantastic.


Nintendo know their market.


----------

